# qcomicbook showing blank pages



## TjPhysicist (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not sure this is the right place to ask this..feel free to move it to the correct subforum. 

I recently installed qcomicbook to view my cbr/cbz files, everytime I open a file in it, it goes through the process of opening it without a hitch (I can see the progress bar get completed) but there are no pages, nothing in the thumbnails etc. The only thing I get that is close to an error at all is: 
	
	



```
libpng warning: Malformed iTXt chunk
```
 which is a warning so I'm not sure how much it will help. I have no idea where to start. 

Also, I have tried all the other comic book readers and they work perfectly fine, it's merely that qcomicbook has some extra functionalities that I desperately need.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry forgot to mention: the above wierdness only  happens with archives, since the last update of qcomicbook it can also open pdf's which it does with no issues, even displays all the pages nicely.


----------

